# Labview und S7



## Anonymous (6 Dezember 2005)

Ist es möglch eine S7 200 mit dem Programm Labview zu simulieren bzw. ansteuern?

mfg Mikki


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Dezember 2005)

Was möchten Sie genau simulieren? Das SPS-Programm? Oder möchten Sie nur entsprechende Eingänge mit Labview ansteuern?


----------



## Anonymous (6 Dezember 2005)

*danke für die Hilfe*

Ich möchte mit Labwiev das SPS Programm steuern bzw. Werte aus der SPS lesen und in einem Diagramm simulieren.... 

könntes du (nehme mir die Erlaubnis dich zu duzen, wenn ich darf)  mir weiter helfen, wie komuniziert Labview mit der SPS, ist es nötig ein Protokoll zu schreiben? 

wenn ja wie sieht das Protokoll aus und braucht es zwei Protokolle d.h. ein Protokoll auf der SPS und ein Protokoll in Labview?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Dezember 2005)

Siehe auch http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=34666#34666.


----------



## MSP (9 Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

also AGLink und Labview sind wunderbar zusammen zu benutzen.
Hatte das auch mal mit der Demo von AGLink im Rahmen unserer Projektarbeit angetestet, uns dann aber für einen VB-Client entschieden.

Aber alles in allem recht einfach zu benutzen und auch durchschaubar was Labview angeht. Und eine recht kurze Einarbeitungszeit.

Gruss,
Michael


----------

